# a bit cheesed off



## Guest (Jun 6, 2015)

I will probably get hunted for this, but I am a bit miffed, as some of you may remember I was lucky enough to buy a new Seiko Spork very cheap, I wont wear it and had planned to sell it on here at a price anybody would be happy with ...mates rates/ forum rates, anyway I was cruising Ebay as we do and I came across a watch that I sold on here not so long ago [ mates rates/forum rates ] and it just sold for £160 MORE than I sold it for, the buyer had even knocked me down from what I thought was a reasonable price and yes I know I didn't have to sell it cheap but I thought this was in the spirit of the forum, the thing that bothers me is that I now know the buyer is clearly a dealer and had I known I certainly would not have sold the watch to him, when I sell a watch on here I [probably stupidly] think I am selling to other watch enthusiasts who ultimately are free to do whatever they want to do with their purchase, but at no time did I think I was selling to a dealer who was going to make a huge profit from me trying to be generous, decent and trusting, I try to treat people the way I would want to be treated, its a philosophy I have always lived by and always will, but this has put me off ever selling on here again as I am not convinced there is much anyone can do about this, how can it be policed? other than naming and shaming which I am not willing to do. I occasionally sell vintage car spares at car rallies and sometimes boot fairs to raise money to buy the spares that I need and I always get dealers trying to buy cheap and asking for discounts, but why should I sell cheap so they can go and make a huge profit 2 or 3 stalls down from me? and its the same on the forum, why should I sell cheap to fill someone else s pockets? the difference with car rallies is i can spot a dealer a mile off but its not so easy on the forum. I am here because I adore watches, they fascinate me, always have and always will, I am not here to profit from other members and I hope most of you feel the same? I know of at least one dealer on here and he doesn't hide the fact, but he is above reproach and will also remain nameless. I know there have been other posts about this sort of thing in the past and I am also aware there will be some who don't agree with me and think I am just whinging, but I think its important to bring this up occasionally as a reminder that maybe buying off the forum for profit is shall we say....distasteful at best ? :nono: ........good wishes to you all..........B


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

You sir, are not alone, I've had A forum member try and sell me a watch that was listed on this forum for £130 MORE than it was listed at when it dropped to the bottom of the list which was less than a week before he tried to sell to me. When I asked how long he'd had it he said he 'couldn't remember'.

I ratted him out to the seller :biggrin:

Then a few months ago the same user I had a rolex on here for about 830, the member offered me 620, it sold for the asking price or near as dammit within 2 days, so he was just lowballing for the sake of it as 3 potential buyers on here were found at the asking price...tut

the tales go on but i shan't bore you all with them for now


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

I can see why you feel disappointed but it's inevitable that it will happen sometimes on a public forum. It seems you underestimated the sake price on this pain but that's life. Fwiw I'd link to the sale as there's no reason not to.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

I agree with pretty much everything you say there Bruce - especially about it not being in the spirit of the forum. I've just started a business selling watches online. This has come from a love and addiction to watches, and I will continue to buy and sell for my own pleasure as an entirely separate thing. If I'm buying for myself on eBay and flipped it later for a profit, I think that's fine as it's an auction after all, but I wouldn't try and haggle with someone on the forum unless they invited offers and I wouldn't want to take the p**s. I guess what I'm saying is that like you, I would hope that everyone including dealers acts in an honourable way with sales on the forum.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Thomasr said:


> You sir, are not alone, I've had A forum member try and sell me a watch that was listed on this forum for £130 MORE than it was listed at when it dropped to the bottom of the list which was less than a week before he tried to sell to me. When I asked how long he'd had it he said he 'couldn't remember'.
> 
> I ratted him out to the seller :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Wot a scumbag that guy is To be honestvi have yet to sell a watch on here for a profit of more than postage which i think is fair .

i usually go for a price alittle lower than i baught it for .

Lets say that someone offeres you say 30 quid more than you baught it for then maybe that should be fair game as its something that the buyer wants

and is prepaired to pay the price that HE offered,that said i agree that the forum should be used in the spirit that it was and is most of the time used in that way H


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

> I now know the buyer is clearly a dealer


Name and shame so we can avoid please. It wasn't Maurice Lacroix was it? He was on here in fits and starts asking stupid questions about nothing, and I just discovered his eBay site about 2 weeks ago.

The only other dealer I know of seems pretty straight up and I can't imagine him pulling a pure profit stunt like you describe.

However, as long as you got a price you were happy with, what happens after that is kind of irrelevant. I agree, it's not in the forum spirit but it wasn't being re-sold on the forum, was it?

On TZ dealers are supposed to declare their dealer status, and any that try to sneak under the radar seem to be found out pretty quickly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2015)

it'salivejim said:


> > I now know the buyer is clearly a dealer
> 
> 
> Name and shame so we can avoid please. It wasn't Maurice Lacroix was it? He was on here in fits and starts asking stupid questions about nothing, and I just discovered his eBay site about 2 weeks ago.
> ...


 no it wasn't Maurice Lacroix, i think many would be surprised who it was, i just find it distasteful, the person in question, after looking at his posts, only seems to come on here to buy now, as i have said had i known he was a dealer i wouldn't have sold to him. and another point, is it fair for the site owner to pay for the site and do all the work so someone can sneak in and profit without contributing either financially or to the forum in general? anyway i didn't start this topic to create a witch hunt or stir bad feelings, but its simply a reminder to some that this is a forum for people interested in time pieces and maybe even just a place to escape now and again, if a mod wants to know who it is i will happily pass on the name and then its up to them what happens after all the sales and trade section clearly says no dealers


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

I flogged an amphibia on here for £15 or £20, not much anyway. Clocked it on eBay being listed immediately for £50. Suppose I can't complain, could have sold it on the bay myself, didn't quite sit right with me for some reason though. Think it was that it had clearly been bought to be sold on immediately, to turn a quick profit, wouldn't have minded if it had been worn and flipped later.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2015)

ProperTidy said:


> I flogged an amphibia on here for £15 or £20, not much anyway. Clocked it on eBay being listed immediately for £50. Suppose I can't complain, could have sold it on the bay myself, didn't quite sit right with me for some reason though. Think it was that it had clearly been bought to be sold on immediately, to turn a quick profit, wouldn't have minded if it had been worn and flipped later.


 yes that's my point, i have hundreds of watches and that is no exaggeration, i am a reasonably intelligent person [ i think ] and i could very easily sell on eBay for far more than i would ask on here but that's not what i am about. i also have vast amounts of spares which i am happy to give to those who need them FOC unless they are valuable and rare, most members thank me, however , some don't, it costs nothing to say thanks, but i guess i am expecting too much, i have been shocked by peoples behavior all my life, the sh*ts of the world wont change me though, even my own brother dumped on me :bullshitter: from a great height recently but that's another story :angry: i may post another topic about that one, awful behavior from my own flesh and blood......................B i have to say that things are very raw at the moment with what my brother did which is probably the reason for this topic, i wouldn't normally go off on one :tongue:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

if i were you bruce i would name and shame the person who is blatantly profiteering from you, is he one of the ones who just posts in the sales forum or is he an active member???


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I agree with a lot of the sentiments re naming and shaming because if the forum is seen as a soft touch for dealers we will lose the genuine passion from people who have no financial gains to make...say what you like but business and pleasure rarely mix as at some point the business interest is likely to take over which is when things get nasty in my experience, because money is involved. At which point it becomes more important than watches which is no good. Thats why i like to keep my buying or selling (though i'm yet to sell a watch as i tend to give them to friends, family or charity) separate.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Bruce I no the member you are on about he's been buying on the forum and then selling on eBay for ages

i sold a watch on the forum to another member and he sold it on to the person involved , he put it on eBay for sale and I asked him if I could buy it , I said it was me from the watch forum and he just said he was going to let the auction run sorry and it sold for a good few hundred more ,

i must admit in my early stages I did flip afew and took the [email protected]&£)( alittle but learned my lesson and was quickly advise by a few members about it well done chaps very much appreciated , now I sell a few some there is a little profit with charity donations made and some with no profit and some just given away

so should the person be named ? , should they be advised yes


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2015)

chris.ph said:


> if i were you bruce i would name and shame the person who is blatantly profiteering from you, is he one of the ones who just posts in the sales forum or is he an active member???


 he used to be more active than he is now, he just seems to log on to buy now


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Bruce said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > if i were you bruce i would name and shame the person who is blatantly profiteering from you, is he one of the ones who just posts in the sales forum or is he an active member???
> ...


 was it the lovely Citizen?


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

Had a similar experience a while back with a watch I sold on here. I will just never sell to that person again.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I have only managed to buy on the forum as I can never bring myself to sell any. On the whole transactions have been great. Only one wasn't as smooth as it could've been. This was dealt with between me and the seller by pm. When I've bought, if I've made offers and they were declined I've not taken offence as I knew what I could afford and the seller obviously had their figure in mind. That's just buying and selling.

Some will always try and take the p whatever the site, whether it be watches, car parts or anything else. Blatant profiteering is distasteful and lessens trust, but identifying dealers won't always be easy. I guess sell for what you feel you are happy to accept and to whom you trust to avoid disappointment. I'd be a bit annoyed in your position too, but would just not sell to that person again.

Try not to let it ruin your day. I think most are good guys on here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > chris.ph said:
> ...


 what lovely citizen? intrigued now :smile:

this is what i will do, here is a pic of the watch in question, some of you smarty pants will be able to trace this i am sure,the original sales post and pm`s are gone now when the forum crashed a couple of weeks ago, if i remember right i was asking £70 and was selling another watch too, he asked for a £10 off the 2 of them if he bought them both which he did, so he got it for 60 or 65 i cant recall, you will see it twice what i paid £99 and what he got £237, anyway its an Orient light powered 4000, pretty rare and not a lot on the net about them and stupidly thought it would get a good life with someone on here. just shows how daft i am, when i first came across it being re-sold i kept an eye on out of interest, when it sold for £237 my first instinct was to pm him and congratulate him on a "good score" DUHH !! then i noticed all the other watches and his long term feed back


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Bruce said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


 You've brought out the long lost auditor in me now i must find it :batman:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

For people that are obviously buying to deal I can ban them from the sales section and disallow the PM feature,

If this is what the majority of you want then just let me know who they are. It is upsetting and unfair cause I wanted that Spork :sad:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roy said:


> For people that are obviously buying to deal I can ban them from the sales section and disallow the PM feature,
> 
> If this is what the majority of you want then just let me know who they are. It is upsetting and unfair cause I wanted that Spork :sad:


 I think thats very fair and for running such a great forum all the time effort etc i think that Spork should go to a good home (as offered by our kind host) at a 'mates rate' :smile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2015)

i think that is appropriate Roy and i will maybe put the Spork up in the sales section when the dust settles a bit :tongue:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bruce said:


> i think that is appropriate Roy and i will maybe put the Spork up in the sales section when the dust settles a bit :tongue:


No don't just sell it to me or I'll ban the word Spork from the sales section :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2015)

right Roy , herei s a thing, i am sure like me many on here are really greatfull to you for this great forum, i am also sure most would be behind me on this, how would you like the Spork for what i paid plus postage/ which would be £108 special delivery? and if i see it eBay next week :bash:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bruce said:


> right Roy , herei s a thing, i am sure like me many on here are really greatfull to you for this great forum, i am also sure most would be behind me on this, how would you like the Spork for what i paid plus postage/ which would be £108 special delivery? and if i see it eBay next week :bash:


 Not fair Bruce and I cannot accept. I want the watch for myself and assure you it would not go on Ebay. I will be offloading some of my 6309's soon as I have too many and was hoping to get a Spork to add to my collection. I would give you £250 for it not a penny less. PM me if we have a deal :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2015)

Roy said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > right Roy , herei s a thing, i am sure like me many on here are really greatfull to you for this great forum, i am also sure most would be behind me on this, how would you like the Spork for what i paid plus postage/ which would be £108 special delivery? and if i see it eBay next week :bash:
> ...


 right final offer 150 not a penny more, i would be more than happy with that and if you want to wait there is no rush, is this the first reverse auction on thewatchforum ? seriously though iam sure everybody would agree you deserve it for all you efforts


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

sounds to me like you've pretty much saved the day Roy with that offer and that first offer was very noble Bruce well done chaps :clap:


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Possibly not appropriate given the thread but can you bear me in mind for one of the 6309s if you decide to offload Roy? It absolutely will not be going on eBay!!! :smile:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bruce said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


 I cannot do it as I know what it would fetch if you sold it elsewhere, I'll meet you half way £200 final offer or I'll ban you :laugh:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ProperTidy said:


> Possibly not appropriate given the thread but can you bear me in mind for one of the 6309s if you decide to offload Roy? It absolutely will not be going on eBay!!! :smile:


 Will do


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Roy said:


> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> > Possibly not appropriate given the thread but can you bear me in mind for one of the 6309s if you decide to offload Roy? It absolutely will not be going on eBay!!! :smile:
> ...


Marvellous, thanks boss


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2015)

deal done with the boss and i couldn't be happier and sorry to all that wanted it as well but sometimes there has to be a pecking order :smile:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bruce said:


> deal done with the boss and i couldn't be happier and sorry to all that wanted it as well but sometimes there has to be a pecking order :smile:


 Thank you Bruce :smile:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, a great outcome from a 'negative' original post. Well done to both of you.

Now off to trace that Orient


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2015)

deepreddave said:


> Wow, a great outcome from a 'negative' original post. Well done to both of you.
> 
> Now off to trace that Orient


 :biggrin:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Bravo gentlemen.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

The detective in me has worked out who this is , i've been on Ebay and the cheeky B has got a watch he bought off me from the sales section on there not to mention others that i've seen in the sales section !!!!! 
Needless to say i'm watching said watch to see what it ends up at


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

ProperTidy said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > ProperTidy said:
> ...


Can I join that queue too?

I'm finding this thread surprisingly heart warming.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2015)

andyclient said:


> The detective in me has worked out who this is , i've been on Ebay and the cheeky B has got a watch he bought off me from the sales section on there not to mention others that i've seen in the sales section !!!!!
> Needless to say i'm watching said watch to see what it ends up at


 oh dear, the words cat and pigeons spring to mind..............


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


 a lynch mob and a burning at the stake will do that for you :biggrin:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Well I'm no Poirot but that wasn't too hard. I seem to recall mention a while ago of that member having to sell off a lot of watches. Maybe doesn't excuse contravening the 'spirit' of the classifieds on here but just thinking there are some circumstances where maybe it's more understandable that's all .

The mention of lynch mobs reminds me of this recent youtube clip and the minor social media pitch fork waving that followed by some fellow cyclists (good and bad). The internet can be a good and a bad thing...... tight fitting leather jackets are however usually bad unless on Suzi Perry!

Road rage in extremis


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Bruce said:


> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> > ProperTidy said:
> ...


 I hope not... :sad:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive worked out who it is and im quite surprised


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> ive worked out who it is and im quite surprised


Wait until you see the amount of watches that are turned around straight away on eBay


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I think I know who as well. I sold him a rare Seiko for a good price and I noticed a while back it was sold on his store. I thought about buying it myself!!!


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

To echo others. Shame of it is, that if sellers feel they are being taking advantage of they will loose faith in the sales forum and more likely to use eBay as their primary platform. Result is we all loose. I as yet have not used the sales section , due to lack of funds. I do intend to make use of it in the future and hope that it is still being used in the spirit it was intended.

It's a shame some put profit before good faith.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

I must be as thick as !!!!!!!!!! Cos I cant work out who it is??!

If somebody could tell me (by p.m. if they wish!) Id be grateful......then I wouldn't sell to them.............Saying that I may already have sold ............or morel likely bought of them "unwittingly!" Thanks.!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2015)

deepreddave said:


> Well I'm no Poirot but that wasn't too hard. I seem to recall mention a while ago of that member having to sell off a lot of watches. Maybe doesn't excuse contravening the 'spirit' of the classifieds on here but just thinking there are some circumstances where maybe it's more understandable that's all .
> 
> The mention of lynch mobs reminds me of this recent youtube clip and the minor social media pitch fork waving that followed by some fellow cyclists (good and bad). The internet can be a good and a bad thing...... tight fitting leather jackets are however usually bad unless on Suzi Perry!
> 
> Road rage in extremis


 the mention of lynch mobs was purely a joke, i in no way condone, lynch mobs, witch hunts or the like and as for circumstances maybe that WAS true at one time, but its gone way beyond that, just look at what is being sold and the feedback, its not rocket science, i am not against dealers of anything but there are moral lines that should not be crossed, there shouldn't need to be rules and regulations, if you are a normal adult with reasonable intelligence then you know the difference between right and wrong, the ones that cross the lines simply do not care :nono: and Suzi Perry in anything tight is alright by me and she can have all my watches if she wants


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've sold loads of watches from the site and then seen them on ebay for loads more, it happens.

The thing about buying here is that if a dealer buys a watch to resell then they are stopping someone else who could really want and appreciate wearing it being able to get it at a good price, which in my opinion is wrong. I do not know the answer. There are new things planned for the sales forum which may help stop this sort of thing from happening. Maybe I can find who the dealers are and implement a timescale where they are not allowed to see the posts until after a set time to give the real enthusiasts first dibs. I am definitely going to introduce a feedback system too.

Anyway at the end of the day I've got a new watch so I'm well happy :yahoo:


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

marley said:


> I must be as thick as !!!!!!!!!! Cos I cant work out who it is??!
> 
> If somebody could tell me (by p.m. if they wish!) Id be grateful......then I wouldn't sell to them.............Saying that I may already have sold ............or morel likely bought of them "unwittingly!" Thanks.!


I flogged a watch to whoever it is but can't figure it out either as posts ans messages lost in server issues so I think I win in the thickness stakes!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2015)

this may be a good time to shut down this topic before mass hysteria sets in :biggrin: seriously though i think its run its course i got my point across and we are all a bit wiser and more aware now so job done, last post, signing out, over and out, gone , tat ta.................B


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

May be a good time for a winner or sinner thread that we can post once we have sold a item a winner if good or sinner if rubbish only a thought ?


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Iceblue said:


> May be a good time for a winner or sinner thread that we can post once we have sold a item a winner if good or sinner if rubbish only a thought ?


I have to say I think this is a good idea. I worked out who the buyer was and was also very surprised.

Over on TZ (and I'm not suggesting we'd want to replicate that site) there is a rule that a dealer has to declare themselves as such, and 10% of their sales go to a fundraiser. There is also a Heroes and Villains forum which I think is useful.

The person in question is clearly a dealer, with over 70 watches or watch related items listed currently, and over 350 completed listings. In my opinion he should be honest enough to admit as much on here, particulalry when taking advantage of the forum spirit.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I worked out who it is after noticing some of his ads on ebay a while ago. He's selling a lot of watches regularly and mesh bracelets.

I'm glad to see the thread has had a good outcome though despite the initial negativity. It can certainly be annoying seeing your watches being sold for so much more and most often after much lowballing. I've had it happen plenty of times if it's any consolation.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Can I just add. 
I PM'd the person through eBay a couple of months ago to inquire about one of his watches, and he told me he has to sell his watch collection as his work has dried up and this is the only means he has of paying bills.

I like to think he told me the truth.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Faze said:


> Can I just add.
> I PM'd the person through eBay a couple of months ago to inquire about one of his watches, and he told me he has to sell his watch collection as his work has dried up and this is the only means he has of paying bills.
> 
> I like to think he told me the truth.


This may well be true Trev, but selling one's colllection to pay the bills is very different to buying a watch from an enthusiast forum at a knockdown price to more or less immediately sell on at a profit.

As I said, I was VERY surprised having dealt with this person in the past though.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I've only ever *SOLD* :dummyspit: three watches in my puff - - ask Mrs Mel :bash: she wants another room added on to the house! - - but I can appreciate if someone is genuinely going through a rough patch, selling may be an answer, which then longer term changes to buying and selling or dealing - -

But then again, if a poacher in Africa is taking down elephants to sell on the tusks and feed his family - - -


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Bruce said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


 Bruce I'll give you £150 and 8 quid postage. I promise not to sell it on evil bay and then ....

Roy , yours for £250 - dont worry I'll cover the postage

everyone happy ? artytime:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Looking forward to the villains thread but they should also have right to reply. :smile:

Well done for bringing this up.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I can see it being practically impossible to prevent dealers until after the event perhaps all sales should be of the watch with box to follow (if there is one) after say a calendar month that would certainly make buying to sell on the forum less appealing for the quick buck merchants at least....just a thought :smile:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

If you have sold at the price you want and are happy who cares what the next person does with it even if they do sell it on and make money. Maybe you should have asked more for it or sold it on Ebay yourself. It's like car sellers "must go to an enthusiast"..................................eh no............... must go to the first person that turns up with the money.

A lot of unnecessary hand wringing going on, suck it up, get over it and get on with the rest of your life


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> If you have sold at the price you want and are happy who cares what the next person does with it even if they do sell it on and make money. Maybe you should have asked more for it or sold it on Ebay yourself. It's like car sellers "must go to an enthusiast"..................................eh no............... must go to the first person that turns up with the money.
> 
> A lot of unnecessary hand wringing going on, suck it up, get over it and get on with the rest of your life


 been waiting for your input, its clearly of no importance to you so why even comment, maybe you should get on with your life :biggrin: and i don't wish to be rude but who the f**k is hand wringing, if you need someone to explain this topic to you it would be a total waste of time because you wont ever get it.............


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bruce said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > If you have sold at the price you want and are happy who cares what the next person does with it even if they do sell it on and make money. Maybe you should have asked more for it or sold it on Ebay yourself. It's like car sellers "must go to an enthusiast"..................................eh no............... must go to the first person that turns up with the money.
> ...


It's an opinion to which as far as I'm aware I'm entitled to, why post something in the public domain if you only want comments that you like. The fact that you or others might not like it won't make any difference to the rest of my life.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I absolutely agree with everything that's been posted so far for watches bought and sold on a whim, but there is another scenario......and please feel free to shoot me down in flames here and now...and that is buying a watch for investement. Not discussed so far, I believe.

I bought my beloved Rolex GMT and my Omega SMP from members here (I wouldn't trust any others with this amount of investement outside a dedicated forum). I've had these watches for about 3 years now, and in that time their value has increased dramatically.....the Rolex is easily worth £1K more than I bought it for. So here's the rub....(and this is purely hypothetical, because both watches are promised to my boys for their 21st's)....do I sell the Rolex to another member here for what I paid for it, or do I cash in on my investement after 3 years and make a grand?.....and the same goes for the Omega....

I would appreciate your thoughts, friends.....


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i agree rog, but there is a vast difference between owning something for three yrs and flipping something instantly for a profit knowing that you had bought it at mates rates. the watches you bought three years ago could quite easily gone down in price. you couldnt know that they would go up


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> If you have sold at the price you want and are happy who cares what the next person does with it even if they do sell it on and make money. Maybe you should have asked more for it or sold it on Ebay yourself. It's like car sellers "must go to an enthusiast"..................................eh no............... must go to the first person that turns up with the money.
> 
> A lot of unnecessary hand wringing going on, suck it up, get over it and get on with the rest of your life


 In all fairness and putting sentiment aside for a moment this is the voice of reason...you sound like my dad Mr Bond he once sold a ford zephyr in about 1976 and he often re-tells the tail about a chap coming to buy it for £60 he said he would have it at the sale price but had to go to the bank to get the money and his wife was ill and it was just what they needed etc etc etc. My dad said ok in the mean time a chap turned up and offered £70 cash in hand so my dad sold it on the spot no sentiment involved :smile:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > If you have sold at the price you want and are happy who cares what the next person does with it even if they do sell it on and make money. Maybe you should have asked more for it or sold it on Ebay yourself. It's like car sellers "must go to an enthusiast"..................................eh no............... must go to the first person that turns up with the money.
> ...


Strange how people don't like it when you cut to the chase, maybe I'll start doing tea and sympathy and see how that goes


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


 said like a true Troll, but just not a very good one, you are always the voice of negativity and sarcasm, but ultimately you are the one who is showing his ignorance as you have no comprehension of what this whole topic was about. i welcome ALL comments as long as they are adult in nature and not fit for a primary school playground and personal in nature, you can respond to this if you desire but i wont be reading it as that would only justify your comments, have a nice evening Mr Bond


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


 :biggrin: tbh mate it needed bringing down to reality and i like youre style


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bruce said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


I'm about to










Cheers

artytime:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Bruce said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


 From a sentimental view point and respecting the nature of the forum and your own good nature I see your point as i'm sure does the commander. He can speak for his good self i am sure but with all due respect he is only presenting with great realism 'the other side of the coin' which is a down to earth brass tacks view as my gran would say


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


 Good evening Mr Bond we've been expecting you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Roy said:


> For people that are obviously buying to deal I can ban them from the sales section and disallow the PM feature,
> 
> If this is what the majority of you want then just let me know who they are. It is upsetting and unfair cause I wanted that Spork :sad:


 Seems to me that every week there are watches being sold that the week before the member never owned, or am I wrong in someone working in a pawn shop?

Sorry that you are piss...d off Bruce, keep the faith bro.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Good to see we're all back to reality :smile:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

with ol' 2 fags on this one ! once sold the new owner can hit it with a hammer or shove the watch where the sun dint shine; whatever- its sold ! so they made a profit ? and ?


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

I can see both perspectives. I think the difference is Bruce was referring to some forum camaraderie and/or disclosure of being a dealer as per forum rules that's all. Hard to argue with either.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > deal done with the boss and i couldn't be happier and sorry to all that wanted it as well but sometimes there has to be a pecking order :smile:
> ...


 Looking forward to greeting the newest and most esteemed member of the RLT Spork Owners Club. Welcome, Roy!

(That wasn't too much, was it......?







)


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Over the years, I've had nothing but excellent experiences buying and selling on our Sales Forum - honest descriptions, good communications, keen prices, and really good feedback given and recieved. I know this is true for many of us. Its *special* here, so we must do everything we can to protect this.

Whilst I don't think its possible (or even desirable) to exclude traders, we must feel empowered to name and shame those who do not operate in the spirit of this Forum. I define this 'spirit' to be about 'like-minded individuals sharing knowledge, ownership and enjoyment of all types of watches.' In this context lowballing members to immediately sell at a profit elsewhere is unacceptable: and if this thread is anything to go buy, its happening more and more.

Now, if someone buys a watch from me here at my asking price, and then I see it sell on the 'Bay the following week for more, then I'll shrug and put it down to experience. But if a longstanding member chips me 10 - 20% and then puts it on the 'Bay the following week, then I think there is a difference, and just like Bruce, I'd be really p*ssed about it. This is because I would have sold at that price in the expectation that the watch would appear in an occasional thread here, and I would enjoy hearing about the new owners experiences and, hopefully, that they were enjoying the watch as much as I had.

It would be better all around if traders voluntarily declared themselves, so we all knew where we stood. If a member chooses to take a low offer from one, perhaps for a quick sale, then that's entirely their call. The reason traders don't declare themselves is that its currently against the forum rules and they fear a ban.

Defining what a 'trader' is, so that a ban can apply is actually fairly fraught. I've bought and sold watches, am I a trader? Is a trader someone who makes a profit from flipping watches. I've done that on occasion too (not on this Forum), so am I a trader? Is a trader someone who buys and sells a certain number/value of watches, if so how many/how much?

Personally, I would not like to see traders of any description automatically banned from the Sales Corner. Without big fees applying here, a trader might be able to offer members watches at very keen prices; and if they operated in the spirit of the Forum, we could all be winners.

And I've not forgotten our kind host. I reckon a trader would be happy to pay, let's say, a 5% commission on all sales here for access to the membership. This would help Roy to fund the Forum, and still enable discounts for members. I think we could easily run it on an honesty system, without the need for any additional bureacracy.

I dare say that for Roy and others, this is well trodden ground, and that there are good reasons why the things are they way they are: and if that means buyer and seller beware, then fair enough. All the same, I like it here, and wondered if we could clear up some of these grey areas to help keep it special.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

There are a couple of members who trade or sell often, they just like everything they see and don't have funds to buy everything they like and have to rotate to keep themselves happy, that is fair enough.

In my opinion a couple of members are pawn brokers and use this site to pass on watches. Bought as a job lot is a give away. Just for the record I hate pawn brokers, money lenders and anyone else who feeds on the poor. Watches being sold or traded should at least belong to the member.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

Fulminata said:


> Over the years, I've had nothing but excellent experiences buying and selling on our Sales Forum - honest descriptions, good communications, keen prices, and really good feedback given and recieved. I know this is true for many of us. Its *special* here, so we must do everything we can to protect this.
> 
> Whilst I don't think its possible (or even desirable) to exclude traders, we must feel empowered to name and shame those who do not operate in the spirit of this Forum. I define this 'spirit' to be about 'like-minded individuals sharing knowledge, ownership and enjoyment of all types of watches.' In this context lowballing members to immediately sell at a profit elsewhere is unacceptable: and if this thread is anything to go buy, its happening more and more.
> 
> ...


 i have to say that this Topic got more attention than expected, [1422 views and 77 posts up to now] and certainly a hell of a lot more support than i expected, i think "Fulminata" said it all better than i ever could, i am no word smith that's for sure :wacko: and i think its now clear that the "dealers" and members that could not care less are very much in the minority which i am sure is what 99% want and if we all keep our eyes peeled we can keep this forum just as "Fulminata" describes in the first paragraph of his post, in my opinion of course :smile:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't work out who it is!! Can someone PM me? Ta!

This always a tricky one. In my short 'career', I don't think I've ever made money on a watch, and certainly lost a load on some. But that's how it is, and my choice at what price I sell.

On TZ recently, a member put up an Apple Watch at a couple of hundred quid above cost, to enable someone to queue jump. Didn't work at all, but did provoke a not dissimilar discussion to here, with those coming out on both sides. He wasn't a dealer though, just out to make a fast buck. As has been said, dealers on TZ are supposed to declare, and many do. Some don't and if found out are witch-hunted.

I didn't think this was much of an issue on here, but clearly it is. :wacko:

Heigh ho.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I'd missed this thread till this afternoon and having read it I have to say it's a shame to hear of this sort of behaviour on this forum, which has to be one of the friendliest around. I've had a few great deals with members here and would hope that watches I pass on go to other members at a good rate to be worn, not traded for a profit.

It's a shame to see but I suppose there's always someone out to take advantage of the good will of others. I don't know who is being referred to, but know that I wouldn't want to be dealing under those circumstances, so I'd appreciate a name by PM too. It's obvious that the vast majority of members here are of a similar mind too, and it's reassuring to see that....


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I must admit having mulled this over the Lawyer in me wants to sit on the fence and try and be non-judgemental and just try and go off the facts without condemning either side straight off as it were.

However given the context and the friendly nature of the forum it is better to keep it a place for enthusiasts not traders, however (again) having said that it is good to have genuine enthusiast traders on board as well. I realised this recently in my search for an Oris Diver (and though I've yet to take up the offer). A very kind offer was made by a member (who also sells watches as a business) to sell me a lovely looking TT1 at a discount purely because I am a member of the forum. The watch in question looking much better than others which i could otherwise have purchased on line (which were also more expensive).

This is I think an advantage of having members professionally involved in seeking out the best watches to purely re-sell like most things there are two sides to be considered and one unfortunate event should not be a reflection on all others per-se.

In conclusion given the benefits to be gained from good honest traders within our ranks and from whom we may wish to buy and therefore conversely those joining the forum simply to take advantage and sell on at a profit outside of the forum may I think be genuinely frowned upon and thereby should be avoided when buying or selling items.

Its a situation which individual members can probably best police for themselves (and by sharing the knowledge with other members).

Nige.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

i have never been "anti dealer" and i think all that's needed is a bit of transparency


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

This is a tricky one as I think the real problem is the "trader" part.

Also if someone puts it up for 20% more than paid here on the bay, They will only break even anyway after all the fees. Which needs to be kept in mind.

But to put a different spin on this....What if someone bags a £150 watch for £30 on the bay. Then sells it here for £80?

I would personally be happy to get it at near half price regardless, But It amounts to the same thing. Ultimately I could see many bargains going elsewhere which would be a shame.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

You lads who haven't worked it out yet really can't see the wood for the trees. :wink:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Trigger said:


> You lads who haven't worked it out yet really can't see the wood for the trees. :wink:


 what wood :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

Trigger said:


> You lads who haven't worked it out yet really can't see the wood for the trees. :wink:


 ho ho ho :biggrin:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks to those that PM'd me. Came as a bit of a shock, but there you go.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> > You lads who haven't worked it out yet really can't see the wood for the trees. :wink:
> ...





Bruce said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> > You lads who haven't worked it out yet really can't see the wood for the trees. :wink:
> ...


 How is the dear boy getting on? I miss all the Tony Blackburn moments. ho ho ho


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm still in the dark.Need pm


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Who was that filmmaker guy, directed Annie Hall? In '77 I think? The Jewish guy with the glasses? Dead famous - married his step daughter or something?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

it'salivejim said:


> Who was that filmmaker guy, directed Annie Hall? In '77 I think? The Jewish guy with the glasses? Dead famous - married his step daughter or something?


 subtle as brick through a window :laugh:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

it'salivejim said:


> Who was that filmmaker guy, directed Annie Hall? In '77 I think? The Jewish guy with the glasses? Dead famous - married his step daughter or something?


His name is Heywood Allen - does that help? :biggrin:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

This is a matter for Roy, but is there a general consensus around saying:

1. Traders are now welcome here, including using the Sales Forum (within the volume limits currently set)?

2. Traders (working definition: anyone deliberately seeking to make a profit within 12 months of the purchase) should declare themselves as such in all deals?

3. Traders should donate 5% of the agreed price to this site?

4. Traders not doing the above can expect to be banned?

5. Members should challenge/report profiteering trades?

I'm not sure if we've heard from a Trader's perspective yet, so if any would like to offer a reaction to this thread, (witch-hunters amnesty will apply) I think it would be interesting.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't know, I agree with everyone including Mr. Bond, I think his view makes perfect sense. But I also would feel ticked off by seeing a watch I sold here going straight to ebay and sold by a lot more. But, to be honest, part of it would probably be a "why haven't I thought of that". I do get the point of the forum community, etc, don't get me wrong...

So, as far as I see it, my only problem is taking advantage of Roy's platform, which is business related, for one's own business. The TZ 10% fee would make it fair IMO, I just don't know how you go about a trader you've spotted and isn't declaring to be a trader? And another thing... I'm not fully aware of how the 10% fee works on TZ, I think it applies only to watches sold through there... if that's the case, that wouldn't apply to this particular case. Are you suggesting the 10% or 5% upfront over the price of the watch sold here that is the listed on ebay, or 5% or 10% over the final price on ebay? The latter would be almost impossible to enforce and the former has a all sorts of complications also. It would have to be a very simple system, without time limits, etc. Otherwise, are we going to start policing ourselves and getting in all sort of misunderstandings?

BTW, I had almost no sleep last night and have only a very vague clue of what I'm thinking and saying today :tongue:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

I suspect a dealer only solution may be problematic although the sentiment is a good one. Transparency may be the easiest and quickest to implement either by voluntary disclosure in your personal profile or by being identified in a thread. ..


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I still think it's a good idea to have a sinner or winner thread ?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

From now on If I sell or buy on the forum I will state in the thread I am not a dealer.

Oh and one other thing, it seems you don't need to be logged in to view the sales section.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

What about a fair offer policy like we enjoy on *Freecycle?*

You don't take the first response, you see what the offer is and why they want your watch before you decide who you sell it to........ :biggrin:

Something like this:

*Fair Offer Policy: I agree to take a period of time to see what responses I get before deciding who to sell item(s) to. This gives members who don't have continual access to the Internet a fair chance to reply.*


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

luckywatch said:


> What about a fair offer policy like we enjoy on *Freecycle?*
> 
> You don't take the first response, you see what the offer is and why they want your watch before you decide who you sell it to........ :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 hi guys i will put my side to all this when my son has time to help me as i have dyslexia i will get in a big mess and put all down wrong but i will say now that over the last 4 years i was not buying and selling watches to make money out any one.i love them and still do, i sold many watches on here at well less than they were worth many times even a omega not so long ago,i have seen many of the watches i have sold end up on ebay by the way on buy it now as well .which i did not do by the way it went on at 99p start did i know or anyone think it would make £237 no i have lost by doing 99p starts as well over £130 on a rare citizen last week,there are lots of guys on here who buy are sell lots there some that have 50 items up as well ,there are lots of you out there who buy low and sell for more come on lets get real .i lost my job my wife of 26 and i have a lot of helth probs as well so i need to make ends meet so sold a lot of my watches i did have about a 900 ,i still love my watches and now spend my day working with them so if you do not want to sell to me then do not or ban me .if you do that then i would say there at lest 10 or a lot more guys who you will need to ban as well .there are lots of ebay police on here to know that i was not dealing in watches till jan this year even then most of what i have sold was my own watches now. i have buy some as well as stock is low.i would also say that i did many 100s off trades as well if there is anyone who was not happy with me they did not tell me. i hope this helps a bit i am and was a nice guy and when i saw my watches make more on here or tz which i do not sell on but guys new that so sold my watches on there by the way or ebay did i kick off no .well i had my say and will not say anymore as i think is upto you what you think should have been done by pm first i think but it was not .thanks very much woody77.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

More unnecessary angst and hand wringing, talk about storm in a teacup.

If you suspect that the prospective purchaser is a bit of a Del Boy trader you always have the option not to sell to him/her

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> More unnecessary angst and hand wringing, talk about storm in a teacup.
> 
> If you suspect that the prospective purchaser is a bit of a Del Boy trader you always have the option not to sell to him/her
> 
> :biggrin:


 Could have been worse guv could have been a Victorian egg timer








:aggressive:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

After selling it on guv for £4 million quid the Buyer could have come unstuck and been really fed up like I was yours truly Del... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2015)

luckywatch said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > luckywatch said:
> ...


 woody it was not done by pm as there was no intention of naming and shaming, you have in your post just admitted that you are dealing since January this year, that makes you a dealer, i also don't think anyone wants you banned, and nobody is questioning whether you are a nice guy or not, its just this simple if i had known you were a dealer i would not have sold to you,its that simple, in my opinion it is not right for you or anyone else to buy at forum rates knowing you are going to sell on at a profit, its just not on in my book, and to make another point...i too am dyslexic quite severely too, i also have health issues i broke my back 15 years ago, can barely walk and have loads of associated health issues, but i dont use these issues to excuse my dealings. this topic was not solely pointing at you , rather what i saw as an issue that i felt needed addressing, you have now stepped into the light and brave it was too, but maybe you should accept a little responsibility instead of making excuses ...just my opinon.

CAN I MAYBE ALSO POINT THAT NOBODY IS FORCED TO READ ANY OF THIS AND IF YOU LOOK AT THE WORLD THROUGH A VODKA AND REDBULL FILLED TUMBLER THEN VIEWS TEND TO BE A LITTLE SKEWED....AGAIN JUST MY OPINION WHILE I WRING MY HANDS WITH ANGST ...........


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I can't sit on the fence any longer, and while I hate to agree with BondandBigM, in this instance I do.

If I advertise a watch on this Forum...or anywhere for that matter...I'm responsible for the research & the setting of the price and if I get a sale, I'm happy. I don't care what happens to the watch after the sale. If I under price it, then that's my problem.

If I offer a watch on here at a bargain price for the "benefit of this community", then the same applies. I've been on this Forum long enough (13 years) to know that the vast majority of people come-and-go, so this "community" is very fluid anyway....


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Woody - I had not tried to work out who was involved in this issue but respect you for coming forward like this. I have not sold any watches but if I did so then you are the type of member that would tick the boxes for me (same if I was buying). My criteria is for a someone to have been a member for at least a year and have a reasonable number of posts - to my mind that means a member genuinely interested in watches and the forum rather than someone just here for buying/selling.

This criteria gives me the comfort that there will be no problems with the sale of payment. On the sales forum I have seen watches that are sold within minutes of being listed and others which stay on for days or weeks with lots on bumbs and prices drops. t the end of the day a sale will only happen if both sides are willing to pay/accept the offered price so maybe what happens after the sale should not matter and listing on the bay with a 99p starting price does not seem to be taking advantage.

It would annoy me if I listed a watch and a member convinced me that there was something wrong with it such as a replacement dial or hands that would reduce the value and they then listed it as being a rare model and sold it for many times our agreed price. In truth I would probably never know because I don't browse the bay so would probably never know.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2015)

Silver Hawk said:


> I can't sit on the fence any longer, and while I hate to agree with BondandBigM, in this instance I do.
> 
> If I advertise a watch on this Forum...or anywhere for that matter...I'm responsible for the research & the setting of the price and if I get a sale, I'm happy. I don't care what happens to the watch after the sale. If I under price it, then that's my problem.
> 
> If I offer a watch on here at a bargain price for the "benefit of this community", then the same applies. I've been on this Forum long enough (13 years) to know that the vast majority of people come-and-go, so this "community" is very fluid anyway....


 and a fair post too Paul without any unnecessary digs and snipes, this was after all only intended to start a discussion between adults, not turn into a witch hunt or a character assassination, this really is the last comment on this i will make and i would ask that maybe a moderator could close it now if possible


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Bruce said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > woody77 said:
> ...


 hi well i am not uesing them but you have just done the same thing .i was telling how it is so others who do not know me well may get what's gone on. i did not start by putting on here anyway everyone knows now so you got what you wanted to do out there. i can live with it had much more in my life than this.i will not say anymore now .woody77


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Ive bought lots of watches from Woody. Never had a problem with him at all. Quite the opposite in fact. I will no doubt buy more watches from him in the future too.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

> I will no doubt buy more watches from him in the future too.


 Just not from his eBay account :laugh:


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

I have bought from woody in the past with no problems. As I said earlier if you sell something and then see it resold for lots more just don't sell to that person again. Let's face it most of us buy and sell and most of us check ebay and other places to get an idea of value before we buy or sell. I have just pointed out to someone on sales section that they already have a watch up on ebay that they are claiming they will have to put up for 99p start if it doesn't sell here.

Nothing wrong with dealers and nothing wrong with profit but if you feel you have been mugged just don't deal with that person again.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bruce said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > woody77 said:
> ...


At the time of posting both comments I was perfectly lucid and very sober.

:biggrin:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > luckywatch said:
> ...


 Good god, man!! What's wrong with you??? :tongue:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Kutusov said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


 It was 11 o'clock in the morning... :drinks:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I had no idea this was anything to do with Woody. I have bought from him and got a good deal and still love the watch. Top man he is and has brought us a lot more on this forum than he has taken away. *IMO.*

I love looking at his posts and long may they continue.

I can see where Bruce is coming from with mates rates and all that.

Now I am very concerned with Bond. Thought he was a geezer, you know, Rolex, Shades, Vodka Martinis, smart dresser, (well as smart as you can be up north), and a way with the ladies but bloody hell dosent start drinking till after 11!

Whats he do all morning, drink king lemonade?......................... artytime:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I was at work and they have recently introduced a "drug & alcoholic" policy so I can't rock up in a taxi still wrecked and find somewhere to sleep it off any more. But otherwise normal service continues










:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I was at work and they have recently introduced a "drug & alcoholic" policy so I can't rock up in a taxi still wrecked and find somewhere to sleep it off any more. But otherwise normal service continues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks a posh do and cable ties and pop rivets always work, btw if you ever decide to join in the hilarity dodgy hand shake masons type approach which this thread seems to envisage in the rlt watch club forum nudge wink then i'll give thee an ayrton senna for the lv then i'll do the tea and sympathy honest :wink:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Woody what's selling well these days? Sorry to hear you lost your job. 26 years with the one woman, you should get a watch.

Good luck


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

> I was at work and they have recently introduced a "drug & alcoholic" policy so I can't rock up in a taxi still wrecked and find somewhere to sleep it off any more. But otherwise normal service continues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now we just need to get him drinking REAL beer (not that Corona-water!) :tongue:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I was at work and they have recently introduced a "drug & alcoholic" policy so I can't rock up in a taxi still wrecked and find somewhere to sleep it off any more. But otherwise normal service continues
> ...


Once again, I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about Nigel. How do you do it? :to_become_senile:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


 Ok in top toff speak...'My godness Sir I do like the air of you're attire, pardon me, though could i be so forth-right as to suggest the proximity of you're party is in absolutely the upper most of eloquently good taste. Failing the impetuousity of you're guests other greetings could I be so permitted as to regard you're kind hospitality with the forgoing acknowledgement that you're party is topper and should you by way of impairment through automatism be so imbibed. Then I would gratefully proofer in full and in absolute settlement the forgoing of one her Majesty the Queens 10 pounds notes for you're 'Rolex-Timepiece'. Cable ties and pop rivets not with standing and the Freemasons well not applicable unless there be any other insider dealing


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> I was at work and they have recently introduced a "drug & alcoholic" policy so I can't rock up in a taxi still wrecked and find somewhere to sleep it off any more. But otherwise normal service continues


 What??? No fair!!! What are they doing to you?? Those evil, evil men!! :biggrin:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> Now we just need to get him drinking REAL beer (not that Corona-water!) :tongue:


 I had unconsciously missed that... amen, brother!!

Don't drink that rubbish, Mr. Bond!! You'll get Mexican frogs in your tummy! :scared:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Kutusov said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I was at work and they have recently introduced a "drug & alcoholic" policy so I can't rock up in a taxi still wrecked and find somewhere to sleep it off any more. But otherwise normal service continues
> ...


 The conditions surgeons have to work in these days...


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Woody did not profiteer from this watch watch imho. The watch is question was placed on the bay for a 99 pence starting price. If people want to bid it up then it's there choice. The op should have done his homework before selling it. At the end of day the op is crying over spilt milk.

The watch is now with another owner now and it's time to move on from this.

A BIG lesson learnt.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

jmm1 said:


> Woody did not profiteer from this watch watch imho. The watch is question was placed on the bay for a 99 pence starting price. If people want to bid it up then it's there choice. The op should have done his homework before selling it. At the end of day the op is crying over spilt milk.
> 
> The watch is now with another owner now and it's time to move on from this.
> 
> A BIG lesson learnt.


 I think the point has been missed here somewhat , it is not about doing your research , the OP knew what the watch was worth but put it up on here at Mates rates not expecting it to be bought to list on Ebay for a profit (Not the done thing imho)
He also bought a watch off me recently which is now on Ebay and it is already at more than he paid for it , and I like the OP was well aware of it's worth and even mentioned what they were asking for the same thing on Ebay in the advert.

I sold it thinking it would be going to someone who would wear it and enjoy it at a price that was fair for us both , I didn't expect it to be put on a cheap mesh bracelet and a profit to be made.
Yes i have sold watches on Ebay but *never* one that I have bought on here cheap or otherwise.
Poor show imo and yes you are correct I don't have to sell to him and certainly won't be in the future!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2015)

jmm1 said:


> Woody did not profiteer from this watch watch imho. The watch is question was placed on the bay for a 99 pence starting price. If people want to bid it up then it's there choice. The op should have done his homework before selling it. At the end of day the op is crying over spilt milk.
> 
> The watch is now with another owner now and it's time to move on from this.
> 
> A BIG lesson learnt.


 how the hell do i do my bl**dy home work on another member? do i hire a private investigator? or send prospective buyers a legally binding questionnaire? or was i to find out what the watch was worth before hand? for your information i knew it was worth considerably more than i was asking and then i get bumped down more, it was never about what people sell or buy for , it WAS ALWAYS ABOUT what was or is right for a forum like this and with the sort of comments that have been on this topic i certainly wont EVER sell on here again and i am not crying over spilt milk...you wont find anyone less money orientated than me, i would give my last penny to a total stranger if it helped them, i thought i was doing a forum member a favor by selling cheap...oh how wrong was i. its comments like the above that really p**s me off, if nobody gets anything i have posted on here then maybe you are more dyslexic than i am, i use a speech to type program but i thought even with that i was being perfectly clear in my intentions and clearly i have the the true intentions of the forum wrong or maybe some are just speed reading and just picking up what they want to know, i have had Woody playing the "poor me" card but what he doesn't realise is most people are in the same position ..just trying to get by, this topic was meant to create a bit of positive talk and maybe find a solution, but hey if that's how you want it fine i wont leave the forum for the narrow minded few but my faith in human nature has taken a bit of a hit


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

In the big old scheme of things Bruce, you are right, they are wrong. The vast majority of us on here understand the point being made and agree with you.

For some, TWF is just a shop window to sell, or a bargain bin to be picked through and profited from, with no actual interaction with the rest of the forum.

For the majority it's a like-minded community, gathered together in a virtual village hall to have a chat and a laugh about our hobby. There's do wells and n'er do wells everywhere, but as long as we know who the n'er do wells are, we can avoid them.

Don't let the b***tards grind you down :smile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2015)

it'salivejim said:


> In the big old scheme of things Bruce, you are right, they are wrong. The vast majority of us on here understand the point being made and agree with you.
> 
> For some, TWF is just a shop window to sell, or a bargain bin to be picked through and profited from, with no actual interaction with the rest of the forum.
> 
> ...


 problem is i don't know who the n`er do wells are, i naively think everybody is ok until proven otherwise and i am just waiting now to be accused again of "hand wringing" and "angst" , its amazing how many keyboard warriors are out there


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Bruce said:


> problem is i don't know who the n`er do wells are, i naively think everybody is ok until proven otherwise and i am just waiting now to be accused again of "hand wringing" and "angst" , its amazing how many keyboard warriors are out there


Bruce, take a chill pill mate and just as IAJ said in the post above yours, think about the silent majority, who absolutely get your point.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


then I would gratefully proofer a full and in absolute settlement the forgoing of one her Majesty the Queens 10 pounds notes for you're 'Rolex-Timepiece'.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

With you on this Bruce.

It's not in the spirit of this forum (or what I thought was the spirit )


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

^^^

what he said.

buying at mates rates to sell on the bay stinks :angry:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

jmm1 said:


> Woody did not profiteer from this watch watch imho. The watch is question was placed on the bay for a 99 pence starting price. If people want to bid it up then it's there choice. The op should have done his homework before selling it. At the end of day the op is crying over spilt milk.
> 
> The watch is now with another owner now and it's time to move on from this.
> 
> A BIG lesson learnt.


 Yes Bruce gives mates rates as he doesn't think of profit. Still a lesson learnt. Always ask for the price the watch is worth. We have all sold to cheap, I cannot understand why after only a couple of weeks I have seen watches I have sold being sold for less.

Woody is a small time dealer at best, however there are a couple of members who sell from their shop in my opinion. That is annoying.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I support Bruce on this.

I also think this thread needs to be closed, enough has been said.

End of the week seems a good time to close IMHO.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> With you on this Bruce.
> 
> It's not in the spirit of this forum (or what I thought was the spirit )


 Yes the watch was purchased from this very forum and sold elsewhere, so with this in mind how can you say it's not in the spirit of the forum. This would be a different matter all together if Woody had bought the watch from here at a dirt cheap price and then decided to sell here and made a massive profit.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm a dealer (of sorts :smile: ) and I do buy from the forum but only for myself to wear, nearly everything I have bought here, that I decide I don't want anymore, I sell back on here for the same price or less, never more. I also sell everything in the sales section at what I feel less than I could obtain elsewhere.

I do that because we are a community and I want to treat members if I can to bargains, I would feel upset too if I sold a watch on here thinking that a forum member could get some pleasure out of it only to find that someone has bought it to get some profit out of it, I could have done that myself.

I have to also pay tax on every penny, premises and staff out of any profit. The Chinese watch I sold yesterday, I made £2 on after postage but I hope I made a forum member happy as they got, what I feel, is a bargain.

The sales section needs a feedback system and it will have one soon,
I hope to be working on it when the server situation is sorted.

Anyway got my lottery tickets for tonight so when I will the 95 million I'll buy all the watches in the sales section then sell them back on there for a penny :biggrin:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Roy said:


> I'm a dealer (of sorts :smile: ) and I do buy from the forum but only for myself to wear, nearly everything I have bought here, that I decide I don't want anymore, I sell back on here for the same price or less, never more. I also sell everything in the sales section at what I feel less than I could obtain elsewhere.
> 
> I do that because we are a community and I want to treat members if I can to bargains, I would feel upset too if I sold a watch on here thinking that a forum member could get some pleasure out of it only to find that someone has bought it to get some profit out of it, I could have done that myself.
> 
> ...


First dibs on the Sea-Dweller please.

I could make a fortune on EBay with that, oops -what a give-away!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2015)

Roy said:


> I'm a dealer (of sorts :smile: ) and I do buy from the forum but only for myself to wear, nearly everything I have bought here, that I decide I don't want anymore, I sell back on here for the same price or less, never more. I also sell everything in the sales section at what I feel less than I could obtain elsewhere.
> 
> I do that because we are a community and I want to treat members if I can to bargains, I would feel upset too if I sold a watch on here thinking that a forum member could get some pleasure out of it only to find that someone has bought it to get some profit out of it, I could have done that myself.
> 
> ...


 someone told me by PM that you were a dealer, i didn't believe them though, but now ............... :tongue:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bruce said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a dealer (of sorts :smile: ) and I do buy from the forum but only for myself to wear, nearly everything I have bought here, that I decide I don't want anymore, I sell back on here for the same price or less, never more. I also sell everything in the sales section at what I feel less than I could obtain elsewhere.
> ...


 Shit, my secret is out :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> I support Bruce on this.
> 
> I also think this thread needs to be closed, enough has been said.
> 
> End of the week seems a good time to close IMHO.


 have to totally agree, it is going nowhere


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll close it now, thank you for all your input and Bruce for the lovely Spork :watch:


----------

